# Building my first track



## Charlie Frown (Sep 16, 2006)

I recently purchased an Artin two lane set that I am having a great time with. I would like to expand this set. I would like to expand this track to fill a 4'x8' table. How do I determine how much extra track I need? 

Eventually I will expand to 4 lanes but for now 2 will do.

Thanks!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

1/32nd or 1/43rd?


----------



## Charlie Frown (Sep 16, 2006)

1/32.

Thanks!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

If dollars will allow, do the 4 laner now, especially if you're doing Artin. Can't loose on the track from what I've read. JMO. 

:thumbsup: rr


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

I've heard a lot of good things about Artin track, and it's cheap too!


----------

